# This DA for a beginner?



## Dan_Sykes (Jun 18, 2017)

Would this polisher from Halfords be a decent start for a beginner? It's £85 and gets some decent reviews.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...=-1&categoryId=165640&request_type=bestseller

The only thing I can't see is if it takes a smaller pad size.

If it's not a good machine could you recommend one around this price up to around £150?

Thanks again for your help 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I would have thought a DAS6 would be your best start up DA. Cleanyourcar website have some nice little packages and they are great to deal with.

Harry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

If you post your location local members might let you see their machines- possibly at a car meet. As for that model in question - sorry can't answer as I've never seen it however lots of members buy the sub £100 options and seem reasonably happy- presumably Halfords will honor any warranty cases


----------



## Dan_Sykes (Jun 18, 2017)

westerman said:


> I would have thought a DAS6 would be your best start up DA. Cleanyourcar website have some nice little packages and they are great to deal with.
> 
> Harry


Thanks for that info. The DAS6 V2 is £79.99 on there. I've a feeling I'll probably add a few more things into the basket before I've finished too 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I bought the halfords one yesterday. Tried it out today and I thought for the price it’s really good.

It takes a 5 inch pad. Looks like the counter weight is designed for that size pad so although you can change the backing plate it might not be properly weighted if you do.

The machine itself works well I think though I wasn’t attempting to do any kind of serious correction work. I used the provided red/burgundy pad with some old menzerna intensive polish that I had to reduce and remove some scratches on the bonnet. Something had been dragged or blown across the bonnet during the high winds a few days ago and that combo seems to have worked well to remove most if not all of the marring that had been caused.

I have an old porter cable that I could have used but I needed new pads and always found dragging the transformer out to be a hassle. The halfords DA is nice and light and easy to use. So I was happy with that. The pad size might be an issue though so I might yet go ahead and buy a smaller backing plate.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Also I think the halfords one is actually a rebadged das6. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Dan_Sykes said:


> Thanks for that info. The DAS6 V2 is £79.99 on there. I've a feeling I'll probably add a few more things into the basket before I've finished too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well you can't go wrong there. Not sure about the Halfords one. It may be okay but DAS6 on here is recognised as a good option. Also if you want help, you'll get professional assistance at CYC.

Harry


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

The DA polisher you require is the DAS-6.


----------



## Ben Tucka (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice Read here seems many recommend the same one. I'm coming from being a strong advocate of hand polishing but May have to buy one just to try it 

Ben


----------



## Dan_Sykes (Jun 18, 2017)

I've found the DAS6 PRO for £119.99. Would this be a better option with the more powerful motor?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Dan_Sykes said:


> I've found the DAS6 PRO for £119.99. Would this be a better option with the more powerful motor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


£99.95 with discount code.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877


----------



## Dan_Sykes (Jun 18, 2017)

Danjc said:


> £99.95 with discount code.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877


THANKS! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I dont want to over complicate this for you but it might be worth checking the DA throw too.

Im no expert on the das-6 ranges even though i have a pro version. But i seem to recall some have 8mm, 12mm or 21mm throws which will affect your user experience if your new to it. The 21mm being the most aggressive and requiring more technique i would guess.

I use mine a lot and its great - unless you have a BMW that needs correction. Then it doesnt quite seem to be able to cope regardless of the pad/compound i use. Ive no doubt this is not aided by my technique being a relative novice and others will be along to say they can correct BMWs. But this is my finding 10 months or so down the line from where you are now. To the point ive just bought a positive drive da.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

R30 said:


> Also I think the halfords one is actually a rebadged das6. Can anyone confirm this?


Hi. I only recently joined for the wealth of info and experience here. 
I hope I can add something as I have been looking at 'starter' DAs myself. 
The Halfords DA is pretty much identical to a number of others including the Argos, Durens and Sealy one with a few minor cosmetic or cable length changes.

Basic specs are 600w, speed range 1500-6800, 8mm orbit. 
I went for the Argos one as it is currently on offer at £47.99.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

AnthonyUK said:


> Hi. I only recently joined for the wealth of info and experience here.
> I hope I can add something as I have been looking at 'starter' DAs myself.
> The Halfords DA is pretty much identical to a number of others including the Argos, Durens and Sealy one with a few minor cosmetic or cable length changes.
> 
> ...


And you won't be disappointed if you have no comparisons and your paint comes up shiny (it will). Works fine with smaller pads. You can kit yourself with pads and compounds well below the price of the DAS thingy. I'm sure its a fine machine... but unless you are a pro it's not necessary imho.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

BarryAllen said:


> And you won't be disappointed if you have no comparisons and your paint comes up shiny (it will). Works fine with smaller pads. You can kit yourself with pads and compounds well below the price of the DAS thingy. I'm sure its a fine machine... but unless you are a pro it's not necessary imho.


I'm very happy so far. I bought some 5" backing pads and some 'hexlogic' type pads from eBay. OK it might take longer but I only have a few cars to do in my own time and they all look much better than before I started so really pleased.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

AnthonyUK said:


> I'm very happy so far. I bought some 5" backing pads and some 'hexlogic' type pads from eBay. OK it might take longer but I only have a few cars to do in my own time and they all look much better than before I started so really pleased.


Half the fun is taking your time and producing a thing of beauty.

I get why the guys earning coin want speed and machine longevity.. the same way as if I was a builder I'd buy Makita tools.

And the ebay 'hex' pads are very good for the price I think.

Enjoy.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

BarryAllen said:


> …And the ebay 'hex' pads are very good for the price I think...


They were able to cut out some surface scratches on my Mercedes S203 which is apparently quite a hard top coat and easily removes the swirls on my daughters mk7 Fiesta using just Meguires ulti. :thumb:


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

You don't need to start with beginner machine. 

Watch a tutorial on youtube and you can use the same machine they use.

My 1st machine was 6000 rpm rotary and I only burnt the paint when I ignored all advice and good working practices in a rush to correct marks.


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

I've just read the reviews on the Halfords 1 and I can't stop chuckling to myself....The first reveiwer, he gave it a really bad review slagging it off saying the pads keep flying off and then goes on to say he started on a red pad which flew off the put the black pad on and that flew off and had to then use the yellow pad...now according to halfords red( heavy cut) yellow(med cut) and black (finishing pad)...this is why some people should not have access to power tools and he prob using dry pad no product too...some people.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

gaz1 said:


> I've just read the reviews on the Halfords 1 and I can't stop chuckling to myself....The first reveiwer, he gave it a really bad review slagging it off saying the pads keep flying off and then goes on to say he started on a red pad which flew off the put the black pad on and that flew off and had to then use the yellow pad...now according to halfords red( heavy cut) yellow(med cut) and black (finishing pad)...this is why some people should not have access to power tools and he prob using dry pad no product too...some people.


Yeah I was laughing at the reviews... the people reviewing this have obviously only ever hand polished a car and probably have no concept of paint correction.

I've used a duren buffer which is basically the same and it's literally a toy. It was bogging down with any downward pressure or on any curve. You'd be a week on a car using it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Peter_222 said:


> Yeah I was laughing at the reviews... the people reviewing this have obviously only ever hand polished a car and probably have no concept of paint correction.
> 
> I've used a duren buffer which is basically the same and it's literally a toy. It was bogging down with any downward pressure or on any curve. You'd be a week on a car using it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this Halfords DA Polisher not worth considering then ?

From images online, it looks almost identical to the DA polisher from Argos but it comes with a 5" backing plate already fiited and 3 polishing pads; although the quality of the backing plate and pads maybe questionable, especially when compared to ShineMate and Lake Country products; it also has a 5m power lead, possibly with a rubberised plug.

Yet, I've just bought the Argos Challenge Xtreme DA Polisher, not used it as of yet; in the flesh, it looks far better quality and more robust than what I imagined and gleened from the images online. It has a 6' backing plate fitted and supplied with one 7" pad.

Once I buy a 5" backing plate and 3 polishing pads, that'll add another £40 to my initial outlay (£50) and the power lead is only 2m long with a hard plastic plug fitted ?

I bought from Argos and now considering the Halfords polisher, as it's easier to return to the store should a fault occur; otherwise, if bought online, there's return postage to consider.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

As with most aspects of intial reviewers it is user error rather than the products itself. The key this with the das6 for that money is you get a guarantee of fuctional usage. Once you experience grows you can always sell it on going forward, some copies are not what they seem so even if you never progress beyoud this start up machine it will work. I initially bought a Porter Cable Poorboys badged machine @900w so that is also a great performer can be used with 3" pads, plus combined with a mini Rotary is attending to my current needs at a reasonable cost.

Although some buyers purchase a rotary initially while addressing that learning curve going forward. 

The build quality plus collective experience of this Das6 level of performance will assist good results plus a wide range of accessory options.

John Tht.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Demented said:


> Is this Halfords DA Polisher not worth considering then ?
> 
> From images online, it looks almost identical to the DA polisher from Argos but it comes with a 5" backing plate already fiited and 3 polishing pads; although the quality of the backing plate and pads maybe questionable, especially when compared to ShineMate and Lake Country products; it also has a 5m power lead, possibly with a rubberised plug.
> 
> ...


Then you are massive overpaying for your kit. Pads a fiver for a selection from eBay...and same for backing plates. Throwaway money for an occasional use tool.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-12000R...039624?hash=item41cc189e08:g:ApoAAOSwEFZZgvzi

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-150-mm...588073&hash=item2f0837720c:g:1jgAAOSw-a9Ze7S2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Pc-3-4-...hash=item25ab117b8d:m:m_Cb9ypk5LyEniOHXoes8oQ

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-6-I...514036?hash=item3b15206134:g:~ZoAAOSwLLZbTVq8


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the links to the items on eBay.

Due to receiving new items of poor quality from eBay in the past, which normally cost more to return than buy; I'm sceptical, especially a backing plate, athough, I've considered the Chinese polishing pads; I even posted on here asking opinions.

Other than the Argos Polisher, I've not bought anything yet, but the £40 I mentioned, was for one ShineMate 5" backing plate (£9.95) and 3 polishing pads (£7.95 each) + postage (£3.95) all from cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I ordered from ZFE stores which had been recommended by forensic detailing on YouTube. 
Very happy with the backing plates and 'hexlogic' type pads.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/zfestoreuk?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## RCUK (Feb 23, 2006)

Tempted to go for the Pro for my first machine, but not sure about all the pads and compounds etc i need to go with it.

The DAS-6 one for £139 comes with all the bits - is that a better option?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

AnthonyUK said:


> I ordered from ZFE stores which had been recommended by forensic detailing on YouTube.
> Very happy with the backing plates and 'hexlogic' type pads.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/zfestoreuk?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


What colour are the softest pads? I don't do correction, just spreading glazes about..ta.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

alfajim said:


> What colour are the softest pads? I don't do correction, just spreading glazes about..ta.


I have orange, blue and black, black being the softest.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

You could just go for a DAS-6 v2 and support a trader


----------

